# Information a Mac owner could use



## Satcomer (Jun 23, 2018)

I will start off with Keyboard Service Program for MacBook and MacBook Pro Apple article might help some people!


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 13, 2020)

Plus if you hold down the ‘Option’ Key while clicking the Finder’s Menu item shaped like a Wi-Fi icon to get the SSID connection speed of your Mac!


----------

